# Taco Pie



## jkath (Oct 25, 2004)

½ lb. cooked ground beef                  3 green onions, sliced up
1-16oz. jar green chile salsa              Butter, softened
2 c. Monterey Jack cheese, grated      6 flour tortillas
1 c. sour cream, divided                    1 avocado, sliced
2 Tbsp. chopped green chiles

Heat beef & salsa together in skillet. In a seperate bowl, combine cheese, ½ c. sour cream, chiles & onions. Lightly butter tortillas. In a 9" pie pan,
layer a tortilla, 1/3 meat mixture, another tortilla, 1/3 cheese mixture. Repeat twice. Bake @ 350 degrees for 20 minutes or till heated through.
Cut pie into wedges. Garnish each serving with avocado and remaining sour cream.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 25, 2004)

This looks yummy jkath! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2004)

It looks great!

 Barbara


----------

